
Introducing Solium v1 – a Linter for your solidity smart contracts - duaraghav8
https://medium.com/solium/introducing-solium-v1-d2bd0a7fbfb
======
duaraghav8
Solium is an open sourced, customisable linter for Solidity. Its initial
version was released a year ago. Since then, we've seen it grow to be trusted
by organisations like Aragon, Zeppelin & Augur to keep their code quality in
check. After a lot of feedback from the community and discussion of the vision
of the project, today we're upping the game with the release of v1 in Beta!

